# Hand Loads Please!



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone on here would be intrested in doin some hand loads for me for a .300 wsm and/or .270 I have been saving the brass up for both I am willing to pay for this service. I am intrested in seeing how much of a performance difference hand loads would make before I invest in all the equipment to do them myself! Thanks


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

One the big no-no's is reloading for hire. If someone manufactures ammo for sale or fees they need a license from the Feds.

You might consider just buying the dies for your caliber, powder and bullets and someone letting you use their press and set up to "try it" first.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I know that retail sale of reloads would be out, but I would imagine that someone could trade you a few rounds for some brass or something similar......without landing you in the penn. I regularly give away rounds to friends and family as gifts. I would be more concerned about having to trust the loads were prepared to be safe for your rifle. Also, to be really accurate in a bolt action rifle, you would have to measure the specific oal for your rifle. If you do some research, you should be able to find some factory rounds that are going to be as accurate as you will be able to be without going through the whole process yourself.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

use someone press/dies. you do reloading. you supply brass/bullets ect. let him help you set-up & show you what to do & look for.. this is what i do. this will gives you good on job training (reloading). sorry, i live in alabama & i do not have those dies to help you out. Poppy


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I have a friend that teaches reloading, very reasonable. I'm sure he can teach you on the caliber you need, you just need the dies (I recommend Lee). That way you learn, can get some rounds loaded in your caliber and see if you want to purchase a set up youself. He has all types of presses so you can get a feel for how it all works.

PM me and I'll give you his number.

Rick


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

sailsunfurled said:


> One the big no-no's is reloading for hire. If someone manufactures ammo for sale or fees they need a license from the Feds.
> 
> You might consider just buying the dies for your caliber, powder and bullets and someone letting you use their press and set up to "try it" first.


Thanks for scaring off anyone who may have been willing to do me a good ole boy favor I wasn't planning on reporting them to the ATF!


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

remember that grabbing a loading manual and components and running off a batch will not necessarily give you an accurate load. That's the pleasure of hand loading. Spending time experimenting by altering components, one at a time, looking for a load that is just right for you and your particular firearm


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

T-REX said:


> I was wondering if anyone on here would be intrested in doin some hand loads for me for a .300 wsm and/or .270 I have been saving the brass up for both I am willing to pay for this service. I am intrested in seeing how much of a performance difference hand loads would make before I invest in all the equipment to do them myself! Thanks


I am sure what you meant to say was: "would someone show me how to reload on their equipment so I could try it to learn how before I buy a press". I will buy all supplies necessary"


----------

